# Benefactor Feels Bite Of Police Dogs - Tampa Tribune



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/4-0&fd=R&url=http://www2.tbo.com/content/2008/apr/29/benefactor-feels-bite-police-dogs/&cid=0&ei=yo4XSLz2CJyGygSnjanECA&usg=AFrqEzcXyymR2fMNioVEnk7HcMxssAwmNw">Benefactor Feels Bite Of Police Dogs</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Tampa Tribune, FL -</font> <nobr>19 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>The bank and Nurnberger's group will raise additional money for the <b>K9</b> units through a "Dog Days of Summer" fund-raising campaign and a golf tournament. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

